# Wall Street screws Main Street again



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/hours-its-start-treasurys-small-business-bailout-verge-collapse

How much money is the tax payer on the hook for with the 2008 bailout of the banks? Now that it is small business that is hurting the most, they want their pound of flesh to help. Obvious that small business is not something they care about even though it employs more people than big business. Remember if not for government manditory shut downs, no loans of this sort would be necessary. JMHO


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The international bankers really run the world.
Not elected leaders, not Wall Street.
The Rothschild's, the Rockefeller's, and others of that ilk.

No matter who loses, no matter whose economy crashes, they win.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Every one of these financial crisis is just a big wealth transfer. When the middle class gets too big, crash the economy, transfer all the middle class wealth to the ruling families through "economic stimulus packages" and let the poors rebuild until it's time to do it again. 

Raise the limits.


----------

